# sending chickens to see Jesus lol



## will (Apr 14, 2013)

I have some roosters that I am planing on sending to heaven.. americana and roadisland reds.. any suggestions on the most human way to do this and when I ll know they have reached their growing peak.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I use a sharp hatched to cut the head off on a stump. Some people swear by using a cone and cutting the jugular but I dont like it. The meat taste no different no matter which way you do it. As for age, it depends on the breed. I wait till my roosters are about 4 pounds. which ends up being any where between 18 - 24 weeks old.


----------



## MamaHen (Apr 15, 2013)

Apyl said:


> I use a sharp hatched to cut the head off on a stump. Some people swear by using a cone and cutting the jugular but I dont like it. The meat taste no different no matter which way you do it. As for age, it depends on the breed. I wait till my roosters are about 4 pounds. which ends up being any where between 18 - 24 weeks old.


That's what worked for me too. I chopped the head clean off so I knew for sure there was no suffering. Look at YouTube.com videos, it made my culling experience very smooth. Slow cook him for a good 6-8 hours are you're in for a treat!


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Here's a thread that may help you..has videos on it that are great:

http://www.chickenforum.com/f48/good-video-gettin-er-done-processing-5358/


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

Make sure that you bind the legs together so that you don't find out just what the phrase "running around like a chicken with its head cut off" means.


----------



## MamaHen (Apr 15, 2013)

kjohnstone said:


> Make sure that you bind the legs together so that you don't find out just what the phrase "running around like a chicken with its head cut off" means.


Thats true! This worked for me: I swaddled my rooster up like a baby in a super large trash can liner & he actually laid still since he couldn't really move. (He was actually a very sweet young rooster @ 18 weeks, and never really had a chance to become the "dominant male") so swaddling him up was easy. Not sure if that can work for everyone.

Once the head was off I was able to snatch up the body and let the blood drain into a lined bucket. OR if you have someone to help you just have them hold the body.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I put two nail in a stump, slip the head between the nails and cut the head off. I just hold the legs then toss the carcass in a 5 gallon bucket to drain a couple minutes.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

I use a cone fashioned from a bleach jug and truss the feet, one quick cut and let them bleed out. No flopping about or making a mess on the feathers. You can cut the arteries or just cut off the head in this manner as your hands are free to do whatever you need to do.










I usually process a regular DP rooster at around 5 mo.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

What are your plans from here? Are you going to eat them?


----------



## will (Apr 14, 2013)

My plans,are to put them in the fridge


----------



## TNchick (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi will. I use the method in the video on gettin her done. Worked well for me.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

I've never had to put down a chicken.

It looks pretty bad, but I'm sure I can do it as I do it to other animals.


----------

